# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  خطا در زمان ایجاد maintenanceplan

## Sal_64

سلام
زمانیکه میخوام maintenance ایجاد کنم چه بوسیله کد و چه ویزارد خطا ی زیر میده
لطفا عکسها ببینید
چه باید کرد؟
تشکر

----------


## Reza_Yarahmadi

به لینک زیر یه نگاه کنید
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...intenance-plan

----------


## Sal_64

> به لینک زیر یه نگاه کنید
> http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...intenance-plan


 سلام تشکر
لینک دیدم جملاتش واضح اما منظورش درک نمیکنم
ببینید دیتابیس روی win2003 r2 نصب 
من این clinet tools  از کجا بیارم ؟ داخل cd نصب sql هست؟ حتما باید SP2 باشه؟

----------


## Reza_Yarahmadi

> من این clinet tools  از کجا بیارم ؟ داخل cd نصب sql هست؟ حتما باید SP2 باشه؟


http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl....aspx?id=24793
بهمراه CD نصب SQL Server هم هست
همونطور که توی لینک اومده بود برای SQL Server 2005 باید SP2 رو نصب کنید.
بهتر اینه که اول Native Client رو حذف کنید ، فایل sqlncli رو اجرا و نصب کنید و بعد SP2 رو اجرا کنید.

----------


## Sal_64

> بعد SP2 رو اجرا کنید.


بازم تشکر
متوجه این مطلب نشدم
منظور از Sp2 مگه سرویس پک نیست ؟
یعنی چی اجراش کنم ؟

----------


## Reza_Yarahmadi

سرویس پک به نوعی آپدیت محسوب میشه و یه فایل اجراییه.
سرویس پک 2  ابزار Native Client بصورت آماده موجود نیست . باید ابتدا نسخه 2005 رو نصب کنید بعد به SP2 ارتقا بدید.

----------

